# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  ποσο κοστιζει το rewind?

## Panοs

γεια σας παιδια και χρονια πολλα...
ξερει κανεις ποσο περιπου στοιχιζει η επισκευη ενος woofer?
προκειτε για ενα eminence delta pro 12 με καμενο πηνιο...
θελω να αλλαξουν μονο το πηνιο και οχι ολο τον κώνο..
ο κώνος ειναι ενταξει..
ξερει κανεις ποσο περιπου στοιχιζει?

----------


## ultra

Υπαρχει η περιπτωση τυλιγματος νεου πηνιου που ομως θα μεταμορφωσει το μεγαφωνο σε κατι αλλο, δεν θα ακουγεται πια το ιδιο, ολα τα χαρακτηριστικα του θα αλλαξουν με πιο τρανταχτη την χαμηλη περιοχη οπου θα εχει μεταφερθει προς την μεσαια...
Υπαρχει και ο αλλος τροπος επισκευης το λεγομενο re conning που αποτελειται απο γνησιο σετ καινουριου κωνου μαζι με το πηνιο, και εχει 100% τα χαρακτηριστικα ενος καινουριου, αλλα στοιχιζει περιπου τα 2/3 του καινουριου.
Η πρωτη περιπτωση εκτιμω οτι στοιχιζει γυρω στο 40 -50 αρι ενω η δευτερη, εξαρταται απο την αρχικη αξια του μεγαφωνου,

----------


## Panοs

κωστα δεν ξερω πως ακουγετε τωρα...οποτε δεν θα μου κανει εντύπωση..  :Biggrin: 
καμμενο το εχω βρει το μεγαφωνο...
ενοεις οτι θα χασω τις χαμηλεσ συχνότητες?

----------


## betacord85

να ξερεις οτι στην ελλαδα μονο 2 υπαρχουν που κανουν επισκευες...εδω και 40 χρονια...ο πρωτος στην στοα ειναι φαρμακειο...μετα ο top ειναι ο γουσετης που ολοι εκει τα παμε...παρε τηλ και ρωτα...μην κανεις ομως κινηση και βαλεις χερι γιατι θα σου παει ποιο ακριβα αν το δουν πειραγμενο

----------


## ultra

Nαι, θα εχει μεγαλυτερη ευαισθησια στην μεσαια περιοχη και θα τσιριζει πιο πολυ το μεγαφωνο.
Μπαμπη, δεν υπαρχουν μονο δυο....Ο πανταζοπουλος στην στοα εχει και τον ανηψιο του στο περιστερι που τα παει μια χαρα και δεν κανει μηνες να σου το φτιαξει οπως ο γουσετης.
Εκτος απο αυτους παντως υπαρχουνε κι αλλοι τωρα πια.

----------


## Dbnn

> *Υπαρχει η περιπτωση τυλιγματος νεου πηνιου που ομως θα μεταμορφωσει το μεγαφωνο σε κατι αλλο, δεν θα ακουγεται πια το ιδιο, ολα τα χαρακτηριστικα του θα αλλαξουν με πιο τρανταχτη την χαμηλη περιοχη οπου θα εχει μεταφερθει προς την μεσαια...*
> Υπαρχει και ο αλλος τροπος επισκευης το λεγομενο re conning που αποτελειται απο γνησιο σετ καινουριου κωνου μαζι με το πηνιο, και εχει 100% τα χαρακτηριστικα ενος καινουριου, αλλα στοιχιζει περιπου τα 2/3 του καινουριου.
> Η πρωτη περιπτωση εκτιμω οτι στοιχιζει γυρω στο 40 -50 αρι ενω η δευτερη, εξαρταται απο την αρχικη αξια του μεγαφωνου,



Κώστα σε βρήσκω λίγο λάθος, επειδή ασχολείσαι με car audio ξεχνάς πόσοι πηγαίνανε στον γουσέτη και του λέγανε να κάνει τα μεγάφωνα να αντέχουν περισσότερη ισχύ?
Οπότε όλες οι παράμετροι του μεγαφώνου πήγαιναν περίπατο.
Στον κύκλο μου (carstereάδες) λέγαμε "1ο χέρι το δικό μου και 2ο του γουσέτη" όταν θέλαμε να πουλήσουμε μεγάφωνα...
Άρα δεν φταίει το νεο πηνίο, αλλά τι τύλιξε ο μάστορας.





> να ξερεις οτι στην ελλαδα μονο 2 υπαρχουν που  κανουν επισκευες...εδω και 40 χρονια...ο πρωτος στην στοα ειναι  φαρμακειο...μετα ο top ειναι ο γουσετης που ολοι εκει τα παμε...παρε τηλ  και ρωτα...μην κανεις ομως κινηση και βαλεις χερι γιατι θα σου παει  ποιο ακριβα αν το δουν πειραγμενο



Ο γουσέτης εκτός οτι δεν ασχολείται ο ίδιος και βάζει τους  υπαλλήλους του να κάνουν επισκευές, δεν γίνεται ποτέ σωστή δουλειά αν  δεν σε ξέρει προσωπικά.
Πόσοι στέλναμε beyma, sica, ciare κόρνες, subwoofers και με το πρώτο μπάμ ανοίγανε σαν τριαντάφυλλα τα πηνία.
Άμα όμως σε ξέρει προσωπικά σου κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά.

Ο πανταζόπουλος είναι λίγο φαρμακείο αλλά κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά και φέρνει το μεγάφωνο στις προδιαγραφές εργοστασίου. Αλλά επειδή δεν έκανε μαιμουδιές στα πηνία με σκοπό να αντέχουν περισσότερο για αυτό δεν πολυπήγαινε ο κόσμος.

Αυτά.

----------


## Panοs

ευχαριστω παιδια...
θα τους παρω τηλ αυριο και θα δω τι θα μου πουν....
θελω να ροτισω κιολας αν γινετε να μου το κανουν 4 ωμ αντι 8 που ειναι τωρα...

----------


## betacord85

γουσετης μπορει να σου κανει τα παντα...αλλα οπως ειπε ο συναδελφος θα περιμενεις...και η ιστορια και εμπηρεια του γουστετη ειναι μεγαλη...kef αν σας λεει κατι...διαλεγεις και περνεις

----------


## Panοs

θα τους παρω και τους δυο τηλεφωνο και θα δω τι θα μου πουν..
μετα θα επιλεξω αναλογα...

----------


## ultra

> Κώστα σε βρήσκω λίγο λάθος, επειδή ασχολείσαι με car audio ξεχνάς πόσοι πηγαίνανε στον γουσέτη και του λέγανε να κάνει τα μεγάφωνα να αντέχουν περισσότερη ισχύ?
> Οπότε όλες οι παράμετροι του μεγαφώνου πήγαιναν περίπατο.
> Στον κύκλο μου (carstereάδες) λέγαμε "1ο χέρι το δικό μου και 2ο του γουσέτη" όταν θέλαμε να πουλήσουμε μεγάφωνα...
> Άρα δεν φταίει το νεο πηνίο, αλλά τι τύλιξε ο μάστορας.
> 
> 
> 
> Ο γουσέτης εκτός οτι δεν ασχολείται ο ίδιος και βάζει τους  υπαλλήλους του να κάνουν επισκευές, δεν γίνεται ποτέ σωστή δουλειά αν  δεν σε ξέρει προσωπικά.
> Πόσοι στέλναμε beyma, sica, ciare κόρνες, subwoofers και με το πρώτο μπάμ ανοίγανε σαν τριαντάφυλλα τα πηνία.
> ...



Δημητρη μαλλον εσυ κανεις λαθος. Toν γουσετη τον ξερω απο το 1990 και  δεν εχω δει ποτε κανεναν υπαλληλο. Μονος του τα φτιαχνει. Υπαρχει ο  γυιος του που ομως δεν ασχολειται με το αντικειμενο. 
Υποθετω οτι εχεις πολυ καιρο να πας στους αγωνες, ο πανταζοπουλος κανει τα παντα, εδω και αρκετα χρονια μαλιστα.
Και  για να γυρισω στο θεμα του Πανου, ο σκοπος ενος επαγγελματικου  μεγαφωνου ειναι να δουλευει συνεχως, αξιοπιστα, και εντος των  προδιαγραφων του, δεν θελουμε να γινει πιο ισχυρο κλπ κλπ. Ολα αυτα που  ζητανε απο τους επισκευαστες ηχειων, τα πληρωνουν μακροπροθεσμα. Πχ τι  να το κανει το πολυ πιο ισχυρο sub με custom πηνιο και 2-3 επιπλεον  spider, οταν μετα απο καθε αγωνα θελει ενα 500 αρι για να το ξαναφτιαξει?

----------


## AKHS

Αν βρεις τα ανταλλακτικά δεν είναι δύσκολο να το επισκευάσεις

----------


## Dbnn

> Αν βρεις τα ανταλλακτικά δεν είναι δύσκολο να το επισκευάσεις



Καθόλου δύσκολο, αρκεί να μην σου φύγει στο κεντράρισμα ούτε δέκατο του χιλιοστού γιατί θα ξύσει το πηνίο στο σασί, ο ενισχυτής θα δεί βραχυκύκλωμα στην έξοδο και πάπαλα....

----------

AKHS (17-08-15)

----------


## Dbnn

> Δημητρη μαλλον εσυ κανεις λαθος. Toν γουσετη τον ξερω απο το 1990 και  δεν εχω δει ποτε κανεναν υπαλληλο. Μονος του τα φτιαχνει. Υπαρχει ο  γυιος του που ομως δεν ασχολειται με το αντικειμενο. 
> Υποθετω οτι εχεις πολυ καιρο να πας στους αγωνες, ο πανταζοπουλος κανει τα παντα, εδω και αρκετα χρονια μαλιστα.
> Και  για να γυρισω στο θεμα του Πανου, ο σκοπος ενος επαγγελματικου  μεγαφωνου ειναι να δουλευει συνεχως, αξιοπιστα, και εντος των  προδιαγραφων του, δεν θελουμε να γινει πιο ισχυρο κλπ κλπ. Ολα αυτα που  ζητανε απο τους επισκευαστες ηχειων, τα πληρωνουν μακροπροθεσμα. Πχ τι  να το κανει το πολυ πιο ισχυρο sub με custom πηνιο και 2-3 επιπλεον  spider, οταν μετα απο καθε αγωνα θελει ενα 500 αρι για να το ξαναφτιαξει?



Το θέμα γουσέτης πονάει πολύ Κώστα, και εφόσον τον ξέρεις, πιστεύω πως είσαι γνώστης πως ότι πάει εκεί μέσα χωρίς να σε ξέρει καλά δεν επισκευάζεται ποτέ σωστά.
Τον πανταζόπουλο τον ξέρω (όχι προσωπικά) απο το 1996 περίπου σε ηλικία 10 ετών τότε έστελνε ο αδερφός μου και οι παρέες του απο 6" έως 12" μεγάφωνα και τα επισκεύαζε μια χαρά χωρίς προβλήματα.
Στον Γουσέτη στέλναμε στο τότε μαγαζί που δούλευα (beyond sound - σουλαντίκας) ότι θέλεις απο beyma 8m100, cp22 κλπ μέχρι ESX Quantum και μονίμως είχαμε θέματα.
Και το clio δεν έπαιζε χωρίς ρεύματα και με ψόφιους ενισχυτές....
Προσωπικά του είχα στείλει 2 audiopulse 12" δικά μου dual 4Ω, έστησα το αμάξι και πήγα σε εναν αγώνα στον Ωρωπό τότε.
Απο τις δοκιμές το ηχείο κοπανούσε (να σημειωθεί πως δεν είχαν παίξει τα μεγάφωνα πρίν μπούν στον αγώνα) με μέτρια ένταση.
Όταν λοιπόν μπήκα στην γραμμή και λέω "θα σπάσει που θα σπάσει... Ας δούμε τι θα κάνουμε", στα 5 δευτερόλεπτα ο κώνος έσπασε και το πηνίο διαλύθηκε!

Αριστερά το "καλό" και δεξιά το πονεμένο. Μην απορείτε, έτσι το έβγαλα απο το σασί που δεν είχε πιάσει καν η κόλλα.
sub002.jpg 

sub003.jpg

Και με τι τα έπαιζα?
amaxi1.jpg
Ο κάθε steg (k2.02) έπαιζε bridge κάθε πόρτα αριστερά και δεξιά αντίστοιχα σε bandpass 120Hz-5kHz 4x8" sica jensen δίκωνα fullrange 8Ω /έκαστο
ο autotek έπαιζε μπάσο στο 1Ω και έβγαζε περίπου 1kw rms, οπότε 500watt rms ανα sub
και ο blaupunkt έπαιζε 2 cp21 σε highpass και ήταν ολίγον πειραγμένος να βγάζει 60wrms / *8Ω*
Όλα αυτά τα έτρεχε ένα lanzar opti3X 3δρομο ηλεκτρονικό crossover.

Όλα αυτά τρέχανε με μια μπαταρία apollo winner 140Ah στην θέση της ρεζέρβας και μπροστά είχα δυναμό 160Α.
Μην πω για καλώδια ηλεκτροκόλλησης 0G παντού στο μηχανοστάσιο και γενικά στο αμάξι.

Αυτά.

----------


## AKHS

> Καθόλου δύσκολο, αρκεί να μην σου φύγει στο κεντράρισμα ούτε δέκατο του χιλιοστού γιατί θα ξύσει το πηνίο στο σασί, ο ενισχυτής θα δεί βραχυκύκλωμα στην έξοδο και πάπαλα....



Και το κεντράρισμα εύκολο είναι εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τέσσερις λουρίδες από λεπτό πλαστικό σαν φύλλο χαρτιού ένα πράγμα που τα σφηνώνω ανάμεσα στο πηνίο και τον μαγνήτη μέχρι να στέγνωση η κόλλα.

----------

